# Spinach - Overcoming a bitter taste



## hollyj

Does anyone have any ideas for overcoming the bitter aftertaste that sometimes comes with cooking spinach besides bacon fat?


----------



## marmalady

Lemon juice; garlic; not overcooking the spinach; using only baby spinach all work!


----------



## hollyj

Thanks!  I'll try those.


----------



## Robo410

garllic, caramelized onion or shallot, feta or parmesan cheese, balsamic vinegar.


----------



## subfuscpersona

hollyj said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any ideas for overcoming the bitter aftertaste that sometimes comes with cooking spinach besides bacon fat?


*MILK* neutralizes that "aftertaste" that you sometimes find in fresh spinach.

Wash and rinse your fresh spinach if needed.

Put about 1/2 inch whole milk in a deep pot. Bring to a *simmer* (not a boil!). Add fresh spinach, cover, and  *simmer* until done. Drain.


----------



## Guts

try vinegar


----------



## FryBoy

I echo the "don't overcook it" comment. I like spinach that's quickly sauteed, just until it wilts.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Spinach has always been one of my favorite vegetables - both raw & cooked - & I have to say that this is the very first time I've ever heard of it having a bitter aftertaste.

Since it does contain a large amount of oxalic acid, perhaps you're sensitive to that & whatever vessel you're cooking it in might be to blame?  Try cooking it in a glass/ceramic, stainless, non-stick, or other non-reactive pan/pot & see if that helps.


----------



## buckytom

spinach can become bitter if left to grow until it begins to bolt, and especially if it's in hotter climates.

i kinda like a bitter green once in a while, in a salad or in a dish with other flavors to balance it like sweet onions or goat cheese. bitter isn't always bad if used judiciously.


----------



## Queequeg

Wash it too, just in case it not spinach your tasting. As I too have never had bitter spinach


----------



## Piccolina

I've found that just a tiny drop of liquid honey (1/2 a tsp...a tsp at most, unless it's a big batch of spinach) will help to mask the bitterness that cooked greens sometimes have. If there are other flavours (onions, garlic, herbs, etc) in your finished dish, you shouldn't actually end up tasting the honey.


----------

